# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Livestock Health & Nutrition >  Is my Pleco Stressed or Sick or just Normal?

## Kirsty

Hi,

For the past few hours ive seen my Pleco doing something very strange.... Like go to the toilet, normally its in wee bits, but tonight its all over the tank and all attached and is still going,  If its constipated do I need to get it stuff to stop it being constipated? Or is it a Disease, or just natural?

Also i was cleaning my tank for a bit before i noticed this could it be stressed, as its the first time ive seen it do this for this long?

I have attached its picture. :o
Thanks in advance and sorry if this is a stupid question.  :Confused: 

Also wasnt sure which section to post in, as i didnt know wot this came under. sorry

----------


## Timo

Dont feed your fish for a day, it could be over eating. Looks normal try cutting back feeding for a week see if theres any difference.

----------


## Kirsty

> Dont feed your fish for a day, it could be over eating. Looks normal try cutting back feeding for a week see if theres any difference.



 :oops:  I have just fed my fish about 2 hours ago.

Do you  mean dont feed all the fish or just the pleco? 

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

Dont feed any for 24 hours, it will do them good. Dont worry they will be ok.

----------

